# Fishing Prints



## marcyh

My grandfather James More Horsburgh recently died but left behind a great legacy of art. His prints can be viewed on www.morehorsburgh.co.uk along with a brief summary of the man. Please do take a look into a world of another era.


----------



## john fraser

*James More Horsburgh*



marcyh said:


> My father James More Horsburgh recently died but left behind a great legacy of art. His prints can be viewed on www.morehorsburgh.co.uk along with a brief summary of the man. Please do take a look into a world of another era.


I have heard a great deal about your father from one of his Burghead cousins.James More,who sadly passed away a few years ago in his eighties.James was the son of John and Mary More.Doorie Cottage,Burghead.and of course,if they were still with us,a warm welcome awaited people tonight 11th.January at Doorie Cottage,as it is Clavie night.


----------



## marcyh

My father remembers a James More coming to the house quite a few years back,was he working on a dredger at some time? A dredger came to dredge Pittenweem harbour and a relation of my grandfather was working on it. He was definatly a More. Are you some relation?


----------



## john fraser

That would have Ian More,He worked on the dredger Shearwater,he would have been Dotty Mores son.Ian is now around 66.I am no relation but have always been a friend of the family,since my young days.Dotty had Ian.Ralph and Billy.Ian and Ralph still live in Burghead.Alas Billy who lived in Hopeman passed away in the summer.


----------



## marcyh

*Burghead relations*

My Aunt, Moreen, telephoned and left a message for Bill and Greta More, just after my Grandad passed away. But that was the only telephone number she could find in her Dad's address book.


----------



## Donnie More

sorry to hear that More had passed away , Moreen would have telephoned Billy and Greta More at Burghead , they left for Hong Kong on dec 29th to visit their daughter , I have just learned the sad news from SN site , presently on a ship off Angola , I am of the same Mores / different family , last in past to visit More about two years ago , when he signed a couple of his pictures for me , that I had bought in Pitenweem .


----------

